# Mavericks, Nowitzki Win At ESPYs



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/6767665/2011-espy-awards-winners-revealed-los-angeles?campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines



> The Dallas Mavericks made a haul at the ESPYs on Wednesday night.
> 
> *The NBA champions won best team, Dirk Nowitzki won Best Male Athlete and Best NBA Player and Rick Carlisle won best Coach/Manager.*
> 
> ...












I think the Best Team award and Best Coach was well deserved. I was actually mildly surprised Dirk won Best Athlete over Aaron Rodgers and Rafael Nadal (Jimmie Johnson also nominated but racing isn't really a sport).


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Tyson Chandler was also in a skit w/ Blake Griffin, Kevin Love, and others and there was a Dirk Nowitzki's Awkward Basketball Camp skit.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well deserved.


----------

